# Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) - Dezembro 2017



## Fil (2 Dez 2017 às 00:03)

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## Orion (2 Dez 2017 às 20:22)

Está... um bocado diferente?


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2017 às 11:25)

Era fantástico para o Alentejo e Algarve !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2017 às 17:00)

Acumulado a 240 horas do GFS:






Chuva muito dispersa, mas também estamos a falar de longo prazo.

O GFS é um dos modelos que têm graves dificuldades em acertas nas temperaturas mínimas para o nosso país, basta ver para estes dias, só coloca mínimas negativas no extremo nordeste e do nível de -3ºC...


----------



## dvieira (3 Dez 2017 às 18:14)

Cenário de sonho no que toca a neve na última saída do gfs para dias 16 e 17. Mas todos nós já sabemos como funciona o horizonte temporal a longo prazo. De qualquer maneira parece que a chuva regressa a partir de dia 7 mas com ela o frio desaparece também e os cenários de neve a ficarem adiados pelo menos no que diz respeito a cotas baixas.


----------



## Marco pires (3 Dez 2017 às 20:34)

neste momento o que faz falta é a chuva, muita de preferência e bem distribuída,
contudo tem sido agradável as temperaturas, ainda ontem tive aqui pelo pinhal novo -1.8ºC , mas de facto o que faz falta é a chuva.


----------



## tone (4 Dez 2017 às 12:32)

Confirma-se a instabilidade no próximo fim de semana, ou ainda é muito cedo?

Neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela?


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2017 às 12:42)

tone disse:


> Confirma-se a instabilidade no próximo fim de semana, ou ainda é muito cedo?
> 
> Neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela?


Na saída 6 do gfs prevê chuva no próximo fim semana, mais no domingo ...quanto à serra da estrela deverá estar perto dos 2000 metros a cota de neve 
Vamos aguardar mais algumas saídas( até quarta já se saberá mais em concreto)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2017 às 12:44)

Nesta run a cota de neve Domingo na Estrela andaria nos 1400m... muito ainda pode mudar para mais ou menos


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2017 às 17:38)

Saída das 12Z menos animadora, a deixar a chuva toda para o norte da península:


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2017 às 13:09)

GFS 6z voltou a aumentar a precipitação acumulada, em especial no Norte/NW:


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Dez 2017 às 00:02)

Gfs 18z agressivo no vento :





Acumulados 240h:


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2017 às 00:22)

Acumulados a 384h 






Percebo a fixação com os períodos dilatados - sacia a expectativa de chuva - mas na sua índole não vale a pena insistir neste tipo de coisas. Até lá tanto vai mudar e basta olhar para as cartas já publicadas nesta página.

Comparam as previsões a 240h com o que realmente choveu? Deviam.


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Dez 2017 às 11:20)

Isto significaria quase alerta vermelho :


----------



## MipsUc (6 Dez 2017 às 11:28)

GEM:






ECM:






GFS:






Quem nos dera que o ECM estive errado  e que chovesse como o GFS mostra. No entanto, já sabe qual dos modelos é mais fiável 
EDIT: Acumulados até ao dia ao inicio do dia 11/12/2017!


----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2017 às 09:39)

Bom dia, 

bastante vento previsto pelo GFS no próximo Domingo/Segunda-feira, situação que se irá reflectir no estado do mar:













Acumulados previstos:


----------



## rozzo (7 Dez 2017 às 11:02)

Começa a ficar interessante a situação de 2ª-feira.

Depressão muito cavada a passar a Norte da península, com uma frente bastante potente. Nas previsões actuais é muito marcada a sua passagem, aparentando ser uma passagem com precipitação forte em curto de espaço de tempo, e uma queda muito abrupta da temperatura em pouco tempo, além de bastante vento. Uma "frente à antiga"! 

Nas regiões mais a Norte poderá finalmente dar alguma neve nas terras altas, mas vamos aguardar, a depressão ainda nem existe, e faltam 4 dias, portanto pode mudar, tanto para melhor como para pior.

O ECMWF melhorou imenso nas últimas saídas em termos de acumulados "democráticos":







No GFS bem marcada a queda da temperatura. Cerca de 5º aos 850hPa à passagem da frente. Se virem os meteogramas é significativa esta queda na temperatura e cota de neve (descida de 1000-1500m à sua passagem):











Vamos aguardar sem demasiadas euforias, pode retirar um bom bocado. Mas há esperança de ser um belíssimo evento!


----------



## Intruso (7 Dez 2017 às 11:28)

Que melhore ainda mais!


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Dez 2017 às 11:42)

Quanto ao vento, temos esta coisa dantesca Não se esqueçam que o Arpege não falha no vento!:


----------



## AMFC (7 Dez 2017 às 14:42)

Informação especial IPMA

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2017-12-07 13:45:00* e *2017-12-16 13:45:00*
_Assunto:_ Episódio de tempo chuvoso em Portugal Continental

A partir de hoje, o território do Continente irá ser afetado pela passagem de ondulações frontais, originando tempo húmido e com ocorrência temporária de valores elevados de precipitação.

Nos dias 10 e 11, domingo e segunda-feira, haverá um episódio de precipitação generalizada, persistente e por vezes forte, começando na manhã de dia 10, na região Norte, progredindo à região Centro durante a tarde, e ao restante território na madrugada e manhã de dia 11. Prevê-se ainda queda de neve nas terras altas das regiões Norte e Centro no dia 11.

O vento irá intensificar a partir da tarde de dia 10, soprando do quadrante oeste forte ou muito forte, e com rajadas até 90 km/h, podendo atingir rajadas de 110 km/h nas terras altas.

A precipitação deverá continuar pelo menos até ao final da próxima semana.


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2017 às 14:45)

O UkMet destoa um pouco mas é certo que vem borrasca. Localmente o vento pode ser bastante forte em França.






Em PT parece-me cedo para assumir como certo isto:


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2017 às 15:00)

Vale pouco por diversos motivos mas fica como curiosidade.

Ensemble do GFS 00z...

Probabilidade de acumulados superiores a 50 mms nos próximos 7 dias.






Probabilidade de acumulados superiores a 100 mms nos próximos 7 dias.





Com a orografia o noroeste espanhol poderá certamente alcançar este último valor. Os Balcãs ocidentais poderão voltar a experienciar inundações.


----------



## criz0r (7 Dez 2017 às 15:10)

Painéis espectaculares tanto ao nível da precipitação como de vento. Esperemos que não se desviem muito do que estão actualmente.


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2017 às 15:12)

A esta distância mais vale usar probabilidades. GFS00z (novamente).

Probabilidade de ondulação superior a 20 pés (6 metros) - Dia 11/12z






Ainda é incerta a localização do vento mais forte mas a intensidade deve, no mínimo, igualar 40 nós (74 km/h).


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Dez 2017 às 16:06)

GFS em grande estilo e previsão das próximas 114 horas


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2017 às 17:32)

Acho que a maior incerteza está do lado francês. Terá a depressão um núcleo bem definido como o ECM (00z) e o UkMet mostram? Isto poderá influenciar a intensidade e abrangência do vento no litoral oeste.






Do lado português e espanhol a existência desse núcleo fechado não é crítica. A PI deverá ficar na zona com isóbaras mais próximas decorrentes da interação entre o anticiclone e a vasta região depressionária a nordeste. A existência ou não de núcleos depressionários secundários influenciará a intensidade do vento e precipitação.


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2017 às 18:24)

O ECM e o UkMet continuam na mesma onda.


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Dez 2017 às 20:23)

Ora, isto é muito perigoso (Exemplo de Vieira do Minho):





Acumulados ECM:


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2017 às 20:38)

c0ldPT disse:


> Acumulados ECM:



Esses acumulados a 240h  O evento vai durar assim tanto tempo?

Em certos locais a saída das 12 duplica o acumulado em 24h da saída das 00. Pode chover bastante mas ainda assim...

Falta ainda 3 dias.


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Dez 2017 às 20:47)

Orion disse:


> Esses acumulados a 240h



Como queiras, aqui estão os acumulados a 102h  Não muda muito:




Já agora, acumulados de neve:


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2017 às 20:48)

c0ldPT disse:


> aqui estão os acumulados a 102h



É uma melhoria


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Dez 2017 às 23:03)

Cotas de neve (no Norte) na segunda segundo o GFS, *400-600m* *no máximo, *e já á rasquinha na precipitação:






Pessoalmente, penso que as cotas poderão andar nos *700-900m* mas com mais precipitação, mais realisticamente...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2017 às 23:17)

criz0r disse:


> Painéis espectaculares tanto ao nível da precipitação como de vento. Esperemos que não se desviem muito do que estão actualmente.



Sinceramente não estou achar muita piada ao vento que aí vem, a ser verdade o rumo de SO, vai provocar estragos.
Esta zona está habituada a ventos muito fortes de N, não de Sul, muito edificado do concelho de Cascais foi e é construído com alguma protecção da nortada. Espero não ter uma espécie de 17 de Outubro de 2015...
Este ano aparece tudo o que menos precisamos, ano que ficará na memória. porra.


----------



## criz0r (8 Dez 2017 às 01:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sinceramente não estou achar muita piada ao vento que aí vem, a ser verdade o rumo de SO, vai provocar estragos.
> Esta zona está habituada a ventos muito fortes de N, não de Sul, muito edificado do concelho de Cascais foi e é construído com alguma protecção da nortada. Espero não ter uma espécie de 17 de Outubro de 2015...
> Este ano aparece tudo o que menos precisamos, ano que ficará na memória. porra.



Tens toda a razão, esta saída do Arpége está muito agressiva e este modelo raramente falha no que diz respeito aos valores de velocidade média e rajada de vento.
Vamos ver se as próximas saídas cortam um pouco esta tendência mas de facto está complicado. É verdade, este ano os extremos têm-se feito 'ouvir' e de que maneira.


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2017 às 08:53)

Em termos de chuva será uma frente bastante democrática, mas com maior expressão no Norte, como é habitual nestas entradas:






O ventos serão bastante significativos:

Rajadas ( a 10 m)  previstas pelo GFS:







Temos todos os ingredientes para o primeiro temporal da época, não custa nada tomar medidas básicas de prevenção, como desentupir escoamentos, sarjetas, acautelar/proteger objectos ou estruturas que se podem soltar por causa do vento, não deixar carros estacionados na rua debaixo de árvores, não se aproximar do mar, que certamente irá sofrer um agravamento substancial,  no fundo prevenir, para depois não remediar (tarde demais)..


----------



## jonas (8 Dez 2017 às 16:28)

Esta saída do GFS mantém o cenário, penso que baixou um pouco a cota de neve para as últimos horas de chuva.


----------



## jonas (15 Dez 2017 às 07:11)

Seria interessante:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ASUS_X00BD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2017 às 11:23)

O GFS vai " ameaçando" com boas regas lá para o fim do mês...


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2017 às 11:54)

MSantos disse:


> A mais de 300h ainda está no campo da ficção!



Sim,claro, mas o GFS até se tem mantido bastante consistente apesar da distância, mesmo o ensemble  não está mau, o que eventualmente poderá indicar um fim do mês bastante activo, vamos aguardar


----------



## Orion (15 Dez 2017 às 23:53)

Desta vez a pluma tropical vai ser mais seletiva.


----------



## Orion (16 Dez 2017 às 00:06)

O ECM é a miragem no deserto. Promete mas está sempre no horizonte.






Para o continente nos próximos dias vai ser anticiclone aqui e anticiclone acolá. A configuração muda um pouco mas vai dar sempre ao mesmo.






Certamente pouco popular mas há que congratular a consistência do anticiclone. Falta uma semana para o fim do outono e a configuração da anomalia sazonal...






... não é assim tão diferente da anomalia anual:






Nesta estação o núcleo principal do anticiclone deslocou-se para nordeste. Curiosamente, algumas simulações do AG modelam esta configuração só que mais permanente. De facto, um deslocamento de algumas centenas de quilómetros faz muita diferença. Quem sabe? Alguma dia até se pode mudar a designação do fenómeno. Eu proponho o óbvio, nomeadamente _Iberian High_/Anticiclone da Ibéria 






Por fim, ...






... não, a SST não perturba assim tanto o nosso anticiclone. Pelo menos nos Açores nunca perturbou. Em muitos dias, como hoje, há nuvens até aos 1000/1500 metros (mais coisa menos coisa) e acima disso há uma inversão cheia de ar seco.


----------



## MipsUc (17 Dez 2017 às 08:49)

Parece que o AA estará a pensar em deixar a sua posição favorita!


----------



## criz0r (17 Dez 2017 às 23:29)

Já tenho vindo a reparar, na situação do ECMWF para os dias a seguir ao Natal.










Quanto ao GFS, nem vale a pena ligar a esta saída. Voltemos às 12Z:











Por esta altura, talvez alguma chuva moderada a Norte e a 'treta' do costume para o Sul.


----------



## MipsUc (18 Dez 2017 às 09:50)

Bom dia,

Tal como tinha anunciado ontem, a tendência a médio prazo mantém-se no que concerne à deslocação do AA para oeste abrindo caminho a algumas depressões.
Segundo o ECM:





Média: 






A run operacional parece-me francamente melhor:


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Dez 2017 às 11:10)

Evolução entre run's do GFS











Quanto ao ECM, as últimas run's prevêem mudanças radicais a partir de dia 25. Se assim for, irá ser uma bela prenda de Natal 






Situação a acompanhar com bastantes atenção, pois é raro os dois principais modelos estarem de acordo a um prazo tão alargado de tempo (entre as 150h e as 240h)


----------



## Orion (18 Dez 2017 às 14:49)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Quanto ao ECM, as últimas run's prevêem mudanças radicais a partir de dia 25. Se assim for, irá ser uma bela prenda de Natal



Quanto muito começa a aparecer na saída operacional o que o modelo já previa, erradamente, há mais de um mês 

'Radical' só o ECM que chuta o anticiclone para longe.







O GFS mostra uma sinótica ao estilo da ANA só que desta vez as personagens estão ligeiramente mais a oeste.






Só o ECM mostra o que pode ser interpretado como mudança de padrão, se bem que continua a mostrar a mesma carta de sempre. E mesmo esta nem é muito satisfatória para todos:






Nesse cenário o litoral norte continua a ser o principal beneficiário. Mas suspeito que quando esta malta tiver o seu problema resolvido as queixas da malta do sul relativamente à seca vão começar a cair em saco roto. Neste tipo de coisas também é cada um por si


----------



## Orion (18 Dez 2017 às 21:41)

Natal branco só nos sonhos dos indígenas dos Açores 






---

Se o GEM acertasse era o mais porreiro. Os continentais certamente concordarão 






Até ao final do ano o anticiclone deverá impedir que chuva significativa chegue ao G. Oriental.


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2017 às 15:16)

Bom, o GEM já foi atrás do GFS. Não me parece que seja relevante publicar a carta.



Orion disse:


> O GFS mostra uma sinótica ao estilo da ANA só que desta vez as personagens estão ligeiramente mais a oeste.



O ECM agora também.






Não me parece que valha a pena estar a especular diariamente sobre isto. A 12/15 dias o ECM volta a por o anticiclone 

Para quem quer visitar os Açores no Natal que aproveite. Dificilmente a chuva estragará a viagem


----------



## Snifa (22 Dez 2017 às 09:23)

Bom dia, 

parece que até ao fim do ano ainda iremos ter boa chuva, segundo o ECMWF 0z:

Se se confirmar, certamente irá a ajudar a melhorar as médias, nomeadamente no Norte/Centro


----------



## Snifa (22 Dez 2017 às 11:43)

A média do ECMWF 0z está bastante boa e reforça o cenário acima indicado, possibilidade de corrente perturbada de Oeste até ao fim do ano e com as respectivas frentes associadas.


----------



## Orion (23 Dez 2017 às 18:11)

Regressa, temporariamente, o padrão 'normal' para o noroeste da Ibéria. A pluma tropical vem do Golfo do México.


----------



## Orion (25 Dez 2017 às 19:41)

Improvável que ocorra mas cá fica na mesma.


----------



## criz0r (27 Dez 2017 às 11:35)

Dono e senhor do Oceano Atlântico nestas latitudes,


----------



## Orion (27 Dez 2017 às 15:29)

A tempestade do ECM teria (tem?) algumas possibilidades de ter nome tendo em conta a ondulação e o vento.


----------



## Orion (27 Dez 2017 às 18:58)

Tempestade Carmen.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Dez 2017 às 00:41)

Previsão a 264 horas...


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2017 às 11:51)

Bom dia,

parece que o novo ano se inicia com chuva, tanto o ECMWF e GFS estão bastante simpáticos em especial mais a Norte/Noroeste:











Se se confirmar, no próximo fim de semana teremos uma provável entrada mais fria e instável:











GEM:






O ECMWF está mais brando:


----------



## cova beira (30 Dez 2017 às 13:37)

os varios modelos comecam a modelar uma entrada de ar frio com muito potencial apesar de ser de noroeste poderá ter mais frio que o normal devido ao facto de haver uma grande quantidade de frio acumulado no norte do continente americano que atravessaria de forma rápida e direta o oceano ate Portugal, aguardemos as proximas saidas


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Dez 2017 às 14:42)

Afinal a carta que publiquei há dias no tópico "Saídas de modelos incomuns ou de sonho" não era tão descabida assim  Como já disse o @cova beira a massa de ar frio que afeta a américa do norte e que aliás se tem falado na televisão nos últimos dias, poderá atravessar o Atlântico rapidamente e atingir-nos em cheio (ou não)... Uma entrada atlântica poderosa que segundo o GFS poderá transportar localmente a iso *-6ºC* aos 850hpa a certos locais da Galiza, raro mesmo  1 semana, portanto tudo poderá mudar, para melhor ou para pior, vejamos...


----------



## Cesar (30 Dez 2017 às 16:13)

Os modelos parecem consistentes.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Dez 2017 às 16:27)

Alguém confirma isto?! Ou ainda estamos muito longe?!


----------



## ecobcg (30 Dez 2017 às 16:31)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Alguém confirma isto?! Ou ainda estamos muito longe?!




Ainda falta algum tempo... mas para já, é uma normal situação de Inverno.. nada de Calamitoso!!


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2017 às 16:33)

Resta esperar os próximos dias e ver se se concretiza! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Dez 2017 às 16:47)

ecobcg disse:


> Ainda falta algum tempo... mas para já, é uma normal situação de Inverno.. nada de Calamitoso!!



Estava aqui a dar uma volta pelos modelos e reparei... Dai ter perguntado, sou leigo nesta matéria..! 
Obrigado ecobcg


----------



## jonas (30 Dez 2017 às 17:30)

Que mapa...!! É raro vê-se a tão poucas horas...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ASUS_X00BD através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2017 às 23:34)

Saída 18 GFS !
Continua a prever possível cota de neve a rondar os 500 metros no interior norte e centro 
Até o alto Alentejo poderia ver neve !









Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Zulo (31 Dez 2017 às 00:30)

Saída das 18hrs e ainda para mais daqui a mais de uma semana... Vamos esperar.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (31 Dez 2017 às 00:34)

joselamego disse:


> Saída 18 GFS !
> Continua a prever possível cota de neve a rondar os 500 metros no interior norte e centro
> Até o alto Alentejo poderia ver neve !
> 
> ...




Era bom demais para ser verdade, por norma sai tudo furado!


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Dez 2017 às 01:07)

Zulo disse:


> Saída das 18hrs e ainda para mais daqui a mais de uma semana... Vamos esperar.



Que não seja por isso, a das 12 mostrava mais frio com a iso -5ºC bem presente.


----------



## Zulo (31 Dez 2017 às 01:28)

c0ldPT disse:


> Que não seja por isso, a das 12 mostrava mais frio com a iso -5ºC bem presente.



Em que ficamos?




c0ldPT disse:


> Bem, uma coisa é certa, o GFS já começou no corte, e quando assim é...  Ainda vamos acabar com uma banal iso -2ºC como mostra o ECM


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Dez 2017 às 02:00)

Zulo disse:


> Em que ficamos?



Ambas estão coerentes uma com a outra, a das 12 mostrava mais frio que nas 18, e daí o corte de que falo.


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2017 às 09:00)

Poderá ser um evento interessante, mas não esperem neve a cotas muito baixas, o ECMWF está bom e mostra neve em boas quantidades, mas será nos locais "habituais."






Antes do ar mais frio uma boa frente deverá passar:






O GFS:












No GFS uma entrada mais de Norte e não tão Atlântica poderá fazer baixar as cotas, mas aí a precipitação já será escassa...











Ainda falta bastante tempo, tanto pode retirar como pôr, vamos aguardar..


----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2017 às 14:27)

Um Janeiro que se aproxima(va) da previsão mensal.


----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2017 às 14:44)

Prob. chuva >25mms nas próximas 2 semanas; GEFS 00z.

1ºS






2ºS






Para não variar Janeiro começa mal


----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2017 às 14:50)




----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2017 às 17:17)

Ainda há margem para cortes adicionais mas a existência de um consenso no plano global é um bom sinal.


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Dez 2017 às 17:24)

Orion disse:


> Ainda há margem para cortes adicionais mas a existência de um consenso no plano global é um bom sinal.



Que cortem, ja que não haverá neve a cotas baixas que venha o cenário com mais precipitação, nem quero saber do frio já


----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2017 às 17:27)

Quem sabe? Até pode ser algo como isto


----------



## cova beira (31 Dez 2017 às 19:07)

saída muito boa do europeu a 120 horas está sozinho, mas com a grande diferença de fazer descer muito mais frio e instabilidade do polo.


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2017 às 19:17)

Boa saída do Europeu, poderia dar neve a cotas médias, aguaceiros pós frontais com granizo 

Cotas baixas é sempre complicado, mas pelo menos, neste início do ano deverá vir boa chuva, que é o mais importante


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2017 às 19:21)

Snifa disse:


> Boa saída do Europeu, poderia dar neve a cotas médias, aguaceiros pós frontais com granizo
> 
> Cotas baixas é sempre complicado, mas pelo menos, neste início do ano deverá vir boa chuva, que é o mais importante


Cotas médias, tais como? 800 metros?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2017 às 19:23)

joselamego disse:


> Cotas médias, tais como? 800 metros?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Talvez uns 500/600 m..., eventualmente um aguaceiro mais intenso baixar a cota para os 400 m.

O GFS na sua última saída prevê a ISO 0ºc a uns 400 m:






O problema é que falta bastante tempo, e as coisas vão mudar, ou para melhor ou para pior...


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2017 às 19:26)

Snifa disse:


> Talvez uns 500/600 m..., eventualmente um aguaceiro mais intenso baixar a cota para os 400 m


Obrigado!
Muito bom! Vamos aguardar...o ECM para já é o único a baixar a cota .


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Dez 2017 às 19:34)

Snifa disse:


> Talvez uns 500/600 m..., eventualmente um aguaceiro mais intenso baixar a cota para os 400 m.
> 
> O GFS na sua última saída prevê a ISO 0ºc a uns 400 m:
> 
> ...



Bah, a precipitação seria escassa, que aumente mas é a chuva, que para nevar a essas cotas haverá muitas oportunidades. Para neve só algo como em Janeiro de 2009...


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Dez 2017 às 19:36)

joselamego disse:


> Cotas médias, tais como? 800 metros?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


A precipitação parece ser escassa no interior, porque a cota anda à volta dos 400/500m o que já seria bom.
É aguardar mais 3/4 dias para termos mais certezas.


----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2017 às 19:48)

Por acaso até piorou


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Dez 2017 às 19:54)

Orion disse:


> Por acaso até piorou


Manteve—se mais ou menos igual, sem grandes oscilações.


----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2017 às 19:56)

Davidmpb disse:


> Manteve—se mais ou menos igual, sem grandes oscilações.



A iso -2º teve, em geral, um brutal recuo. Compara com, por exemplo, a Ucrânia. Quase idêntico.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Dez 2017 às 19:57)

As previsões automáticas do IPMA já vêem algo de neve para Montalegre e Vila Pouca de Aguiar...


----------



## Torto 21 (31 Dez 2017 às 19:59)

Orion disse:


> Por acaso até piorou


Temos chuva, neve ou nada?


----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2017 às 20:14)

Torto 21 disse:


> Temos chuva, neve ou nada?



É quase certo que haverá ar frio. Resta saber a extensão e intensidade.


----------

